
What Disturbed Glenn Beck About the Facebook Meeting - bhups
https://medium.com/@glennbeck/what-disturbed-me-about-the-facebook-meeting-3bbe0b96b87f#.ebyx96c5f
======
zeeed
I stopped reading at "What disturbed Glenn Beck"

~~~
BJBBB
Dude, also not too enamored with the guy, but this is not bad stuff; so worthy
of a read. He came away from the meeting saying + things about FB. Am left of
center, do not use or like FB (pun intended), but do appreciate the viewpoints
of different people both politically and professionally.

